# advice on leaving to join union



## Murphy (Dec 10, 2009)

I been laid off from my current employer many times then brought back when they needed me.. I always put them first and go back to them when they call, even if I was taking a loss because my main concern is experience not pay. 
I was just called back because one of our guys is leaving for surgery and another quit. So I start back up monday. I have just recieved my test date for the local union today. My question is. Do i tell them I need off that day for the union test? or do i just tell them i need off? 

As an employer I would like to know if there was a possibility someone would be leaving. I would also be happy for them if they were accepted. 

After the lack of loyalty I have been recieving I feel I should do whats best for me and keep it to myself?

what do you guys suggest?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Murphy said:


> I been laid off from my current employer many times then brought back when they needed me.. I always put them first and go back to them when they call, even if I was taking a loss because my main concern is experience not pay.
> I was just called back because one of our guys is leaving for surgery and another quit. So I start back up monday. I have just recieved my test date for the local union today. My question is. Do i tell them I need off that day for the union test? or do i just tell them i need off?
> 
> As an employer I would like to know if there was a possibility someone would be leaving. I would also be happy for them if they were accepted.
> ...


Just tell them that you have to go to the dentist or the doctor they don't need to know what you are doing they just called you back so just tell them you allready had that planned...

Good luck on the test..:thumbup:


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

For me the question is whether or not it is a good idea to go union. I will not get into a pro or con union thing but as I understand it there will be a long wait for a job.

If that is what you want I would tell your employer that you are hoping for more permanent work since they cannot keep you going full time but would love to help out as much as you can till then. Be honest, IMO is the best bet.


----------



## Charlie K (Aug 14, 2008)

Murphy said:


> I been laid off from my current employer many times then brought back when they needed me.. I always put them first and go back to them when they call, even if I was taking a loss because my main concern is experience not pay.
> I was just called back because one of our guys is leaving for surgery and another quit. So I start back up monday. I have just recieved my test date for the local union today. My question is. Do i tell them I need off that day for the union test? or do i just tell them i need off?
> 
> As an employer I would like to know if there was a possibility someone would be leaving. I would also be happy for them if they were accepted.
> ...


I would just tell them you need a day off. If they ask tell them it was personal, something you had planned back when they laid you off.

Charlie


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

You owe them nothing considering they keep laying you off. Tell them you cannot be there that day for personal reasons. If it was me, and they asked after I told them for personal reasons, I would simply tell them that I will not be there that day and I AM NOT going to tell them why.


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

I agree, I would say it was something I had planned. But, as Dennis said be sure it is a wise move at this point in the economy. Lots of locals even have apprentices sitting out, some for extended periods.


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

Just tell them you need that day off, that you have a prior commitment. that would be "personal business". How many times, and how much notice did you get prior to lay-off? Not telling them your business is not lying, it's just not telling them.

Prepare to go when the road is paved, you're in the "what if" stage, right now. I'd go down and test, on the QT. Test results, and interview will help shape your views as to road to take. Besides, if the road your looking at has a bump in it, you wouldn't want your current opportunity to go away.

Just some thoughts, but that is my take.


----------



## Murphy (Dec 10, 2009)

thanks for all the advice.. i agree I am better off not explaining why i need off but just the fact that it was already planned before i was brought back. I feel any opportunity ,especially the union, is better than the one i got now, so i dont have much to lose.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Murphy said:


> After the lack of loyalty I have been recieving I feel I should do whats best for me and keep it to myself??


AMEN

The universe works in weird ways... If you always intend to do what's best for you, even if you don't telegraph it, somehow, you'll be treated better. It's something unseen, unspoken, but somehow felt and understood.

EDIT: When I left my employer for the union, he told me I was welcome back anytime, and that he came FROM the union, but didn't like the politics. Funny, I'd never heard that he was union before that...


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

What's the wait on the union books in NJ? If it's years out you are wasting your money. Screw your employer. F-ing dirtbag anyways. Call in sick.


----------



## RyanB (Jul 14, 2009)

Their decision to hire and lay you off is purely a business decision. You should treat them the same way.


----------



## Widestance_Politics (Jun 2, 2010)

Murphy said:


> After the lack of loyalty I have been recieving I feel I should do whats best for me


These are words to live your career by......don't forget them when you are accepted to the IBEW.......


----------



## Gaffer15 (Jan 16, 2011)

I remember the foreman asking my dad why he had to take a personal day and dad replied "well if I told you it wouldn't be personal would it?"


----------



## chris856 (Jun 12, 2009)

I went through the same thing with my current employer and just told him what I was doing and he seemed to respect my decision. He just doesn't have enough work to keep me busy and can't pay me a whole lot.`He told me I was probably making the right decision.
I am going to go start a rough in for him on monday.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Murphy said:


> After the lack of loyalty I have been receiving I feel I should do whats best for me and keep it to myself?
> 
> what do you guys suggest?


I would do as suggested, but would add, what is the local union work outlook towards the future? I would not quit under any circumstances till you have a secured job and in this market maybe not then.

I would bet if your boss is keeping you partially employed it is not out of some mean trick he is playing. He may be trying his best and you are getting that in bits and pieces. In the union you may find employers have even less compassion for their workers.

While I am not sure of your wages now, in a good market typically you will do better in the long run going union, pay, benefits and retirement.


----------



## Sliver (Mar 5, 2009)

I told my employer that I am going for my re-interview with the union. He told me that it is a good way to go, it was a union shop until 2008. He offered to have one of his buddies in the union write a referral for me.

It all depends on your employer, he could be like some people here and HATE the union, or he could understand that for your situation it is better for you.

If you feel bad about lying, ask him his feelings about the union.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Ask your boss to go with you and sign a letter of assent. What could be better??


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Sliver said:


> I told my employer that I am going for my re-interview with the union. He told me that it is a good way to go, it was a union shop until 2008. He offered to have one of his buddies in the union write a referral for me.
> 
> It all depends on your employer, he could be like some people here and HATE the union, or he could understand that for your situation it is better for you.
> 
> If you feel bad about lying, ask him his feelings about the union.


You have a very GOOD BOSS. One that is happy to see his employees improve their lot in life.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

jrannis said:


> Ask your boss to go with you and sign a letter of assent. What could be better??


The letter of assent might end up being a pink slip?


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Murphy, what local are you looking at? If you gotta chance to sign on with 351 I would jump on it. There work load is looking very promising in the near future.


----------



## Murphy (Dec 10, 2009)

slickvic277 said:


> Murphy, what local are you looking at? If you gotta chance to sign on with 351 I would jump on it. There work load is looking very promising in the near future.


 
Yes 351 is the union im testing for.. thanks thats good news


----------



## mightyjoe (Sep 20, 2010)

Put the union package before this employer and see what he will do. If they want you they will offer more. Tell them you were offered a chance to take an exam. It does not mean you have to join. Checkout the work outlook in your area. Many of my friends have had to leave because of no work.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

mightyjoe said:


> Put the union package before this employer and see what he will do..


He'll laugh in the man's face.

Then, if he's impotent enough, he'll call back after the man left and see if he can buy him back.

EC's are masters of negotiation, don't underestimate them.


----------



## ElectricJoeNJ (Feb 24, 2011)

The electricial unions in NJ are notoriously BAD. too many members and not enough work. Waiting list is in years not months, and unless you get in with a GOOD shop, you'll be getting laid off 6-7 times a year, if you can even get called on to start with. 

Before all the flamers come out of the woodwork, ill go on the record as saying im not in a union, i know this info from good friends who are/or used to be in the union. But, to each his own, if the union outlook for you is better than your present situation then take it. Just be prepared for the lack of work, and LONG waiting times. And when they tell you gauranteed work for 6 months, translate the months to weeks and that will be a more accurate assesment of how long you will be working.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

miller_elex said:


> EC's are masters of negotiation, don't underestimate them.



We are an evil bunch, especially when compared to the highly motivated, very morale IBEW members.:laughing:


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

brian john said:


> We are an evil bunch, especially when compared...


Only a more sophisticated version of sociopath IMO.


----------



## Malaking_TT (Dec 17, 2010)

miller_elex said:


> EC's are masters of negotiation, don't underestimate them.


EC's are the masters of underestimating.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Malaking_TT said:


> EC's are the masters of underestimating.


The ones that under estimate, do not last.


----------

